# Size of hole for 1/2" copper pipe through floor



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

I normally run 3/4" bits for 1/2 copper. I dunno why just what I have always done lol.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

1/2" copper is 5/8OD, you do not want the hole to fit tightly or you will get squeaking, ticking as pipe expands. As suggested 3/4" or larger.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've always used a 1" 
It gives room for play and is usually covered by a cover plate anyway


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

1 3/8" with pound-in isolators


----------



## FirstAndTen (Jan 6, 2010)

Can anyone find a photo of a "pound-in isolator" or a "cover plate" as described above?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

The pound in isolator looks like this








and is called a pex suspension pipe clamp (I know it as mickey mouse ears)
and the cover plate is known as an escutcheon plate/ring.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

My version of pipe isolator


----------



## yuridingmayl (Sep 5, 2013)

*Pipe Isolator?*

Redacted


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hey guys. would it be ok to fill the gap with caulk ?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> hey guys. would it be ok to fill the gap with caulk ?


It's good practice to use an isolator.
Energy code in my area requires the hole to be sealed with foam- if it is coming from the crawl space


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> It's good practice to use an isolator.
> Energy code in my area requires the hole to be sealed with foam- if it is coming from the crawl space


ok, will do. do those isolators hold the pipe ?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

TheEplumber said:


> It's good practice to use an isolator.
> Energy code in my area requires the hole to be sealed with foam- if it is coming from the crawl space


Some areas require it to be the red fire blocking foam.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> ok, will do. do those isolators hold the pipe ?


To a point. The pipe will slide if you push or pull


----------

